

Announcing the 4th Hacker News Cologne Meetup - blacktar
http://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-Cologne/events/50729672/

======
blacktar
We're trying out a new location tonight, guys! Many thanks to Christoph
Plamper for suggesting it and Stefanie at
<http://www.facebook.com/solutionspace?sk=info> for having us!

------
Roritharr
We should do one in Frankfurt... sadly its so hard to find out how many people
from an area actually read HN.

~~~
blacktar
1\. Select a platform (Facebook, Meetup, roll-your-own, etc) 2\. Post call for
participants all over the intarwebs 3\. Measure reactions and find likeminded
+1 doers 4\. Meetup 5\. Profit (as in sharing of ideas, experiences,
networking and general good times)

It's not hard. Someone just needs to DO IT! :)

------
codesuela
Why Cologne and not Berlin?

~~~
blacktar
The easy answer is that we're not in Berlin but in Cologne. It's not a zero
sum game. If there's no HN Meetup in Berlin, I guess someone should get off
the lazy train and just found one. We did in Cologne. We think it's the most
awesome town for startups in Europe. Then again, most people of Cologne think
it's the most awesome town for just about anything! :)

~~~
pasbesoin
Totally OT, I suppose, but I have friends in Cologne and always (if very
infrequently, these days) enjoy visiting them.

I haven't been in a decade, and I hear things keep changing, but in Cologne
I've always felt I could just relax. "Livable", I guess.

Hanging out on the "wrong bank" of the Rhein and having the sheep graze by you
is just a bonus. ;-)

Perhaps a bit more on topic, I occasionally note one or another tech /
programming shop that has its offices in Cologne. Not infrequently, they look
pretty good / sharp.

~~~
blacktar
Let live and let live is a famous Cologne proverb. There's a lot to it! I love
it here. :)

~~~
pasbesoin
Well, now you are going to make me get out my BAP albums. ;-)

~~~
blacktar
Kölle Alaaf! :)

------
mkoelman
Cool. I'll be there :)

~~~
blacktar
Awesome! :)

------
thowaway001
can I get a ride from Dresden?

~~~
blacktar
I guess you won't be able to make it on time if you do get a ride. :( We
promise to announce the next meetup more in advance! Sorry about the short
notice this time!

